# GTxJD pic



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

check him out


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

wow..... its pretty


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

HOLY sh*t

ARE you SURE its a JDxGT pic? Is it yours? If not, who is the originator of this? Up till now I had heard no accounts of SA cichlids breeding with CAs.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is soo sweet looking is he very agro??


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

that guy is gorgeous.









Were you able to breed the GT and the JD?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

damnit Adio....you take took long with stuff.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow it looks great,love that hybrid.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

one of the coolest hybrids I have seen


----------



## aznkon (Apr 27, 2004)

man that's a crazy hybrid! makes me wanna go out and start cross breeding everything and seeing what i get!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

if any of you are curious, these are other hybrid pics I've seen off the net

TEXAS x JD


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JAGUAR x TEXAS, in the foreground


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

JD X CONVICT


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

that texas x dempsey looks great


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't know whether you're being sarcastic or not, but I think its one of the most beautiful fish I've seen personally. I'd kill to have my male texas pair off with one of my female JDs to get fry like that.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

im not being sarcastic. that is one beautiful fish


----------

